# sure sign of summer



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

is Kerr jars popping in the kitchen


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

sure sign of summer would be those jars filled with honey! You do realiaze this is a beekeeping site...


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

BjornBee said:


> sure sign of summer would be those jars filled with honey! You do realiaze this is a beekeeping site...


Mabee thoes are sweet pickels sweetened with Honey


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*yea, yea thats the ticket...honey sweet pickles*

Think I will try that.


----------

